# Need advice for faff-free ritual



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Okay, I am on a fairly steep learning curve here so be gentle!

I love good coffee. Whether it is in a restaurant, from a good coffee house (such as Caracoli in Winchester) or indeed, made at home. I even enjoy the ritual of trying to make as good an espresso as possible, despite the shaking of the head from friends and family when they see 15 minutes spent making a drink that lasts seconds.

the problem is, whereas most weekends I have the luxury of time, my typical weekday is a rush of showering, shaving, walking the dog, shoving some granola type substance down my neck and trying to get on the road by 6.45am. It doesn't leave much room for coffee!

my choice of machine, a Sage Dual Boiler, was largely driven by the quick start up and timer features. At least I know the machine is ready to go in the morning, even if I am lagging someway behind it. my problem lies with the grinder, a s/h Mazzer SJ. I have tried single dosing, largely because I tend to swap between normal and decaf, but honestly find the dosing system and subsequent clean up a massive pain in the @rse.

Options, as I see them:

1. Ditch the SJ in favour of something more user friendly like the Vario or even the Sage offering to match the coffee machine. A shame as the grind quality of the SJ seems very good (after some trial and error!).

2. Grind enough for a few days and store in some kind of canister, e.g. Friis. Then only need to weigh out ground coffee and away I go. But....what is the loss in quality like?

3. Persevere with the SJ but talk nicely to you good ladies and gents and see if I can improve the efficiency of the whole process to make it more manageable.

Ultimately I am really just trying to avoid having to stop at the Starbucks just off jnct 9 of the M5 en route to work. Cos their coffee is pants, or at least tastes like it has been filtered through a pair.

sorry for the long message.

Cheers

Nick


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

If you have a doser, and try to single dose, then it becomes a ritual which equals faff. Why not get a second grinder for the times you want decaf. I have an on demand and still believe the easiest way to use it is with a weight of beans in the hopper. I could single dose, but I am not bothered about a bit of retention. Personally, I think you have to draw a line somewhere in the coffee making process, otherwise you end up with the lunatics controlling the asylum


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Your ritual is going to be, roughly, at a minimum:

weigh a dose

run through grinder

pump retained grinds out with lens hood

thwack like a mofo

tamp

pull shot

That's assuming you have a schnozz on so you don't need to redistribute


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

I'd throw all the precision out the window for the early morning shots. Pretend you're in a cafe.

Grind beans > fill pf > tamp > pull shot.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

I think that you could be right Southpaw.

This morning was a classic example: spent an extra 5 minutes cleaning up the variety of dead wildlife that the cats had brought in overnight, then the pup didn't want to go out as it was raining and very windy. Ended up looking at my coffee corner, looking at the clock, and walking out of the door sans caffeine.

I think that things might settle with the SJ over time, providing I don't mind wasting a lot of coffee. I currently weigh what comes out rather than what goes in, so always end up having to give it a clean out before the next coffee. Might have to leave the hoover permanently plugged in next to the grinder









Not sure I can justify a second grinder just for decaf. Might just pick up a 250g bag of Rave decaf each weekend and get them to grind it. It is typically used for flat whites in the evening, so I doubt I am going to see a huge difference.

Quite like the look of the Vario or Vario-W as a simpler solution in the longer term. Doesn't sound like it will be at the cost of grind quality either based on the reviews.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Your SJ can retain minimal coffee if your routine is right so you just need to weigh your input and you won't waste anything. Are you using a lens hood and/or pastry brush to purge the grinder after each dose? Is your doser modded?


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

No lens hood (what diameter is required? - might have an old 58mm Canon one somewhere) and @grinder brush on order from Amazon with a delivery date of somewhere between this weekend and March. I think that it is coming from the US which is weird as it only cost about £4 inc del.

I have added a Schnozola, made from some file dividers. It helps with direction output but I have noticed a build up around the top edges. I have also attempted the sweep mod but the only tape that I had in the house (tennis racquet grip tape) was not the best option. Am I right in thinking that you attach the tape to the leading edge of the lower sweep vanes? I have also removed the finger guard and at the moment I am using an old wooden wok chopstick to get the ground coffee out of the chute. Like the idea of removing all the top star gubbins and installing a deflector of some kind, but nothing suitable lurking in the house at present.

I am liking Southpaw's comment about sacrificing some precision for speed in the morning, but ultimately I think that I will try and find something that has been designed for ease of use within the domestic market, but is still excellent quality. That was very much the approach with the coffee machine itself and I am delighted with that.

Any recommendations beyond the Varios? Don't mind spending up to about £350-400. (well, I do mind, but would be willing to).

Cheers

Nick


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

sorry - managed to double post somehow


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

If your grinder isn't properly modded for single dosing i'm not surprised you're having a mare. Mazzers aren't built for that out the factory. There's a few threads on here about what you need to get it running as a single dose machine


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

You need to add some mods to your Mazzer, you can fix your routine.

Find a spoon or small shot container that hold roughly your dose of beans. So each time you fill it level you get almost the same weight. I found this accurate to maybe 0.5-1g. (not ideal, but were cutting corners here, you can then put it on a scale and add or remove a few beans if you like)

Chuck this in the top of your grinder, and grind.

Pat your lens hood to expel any caught grinds.

Thwack your doer, if you have mods added like the Mr Whippy mod, and the sweepers mod, your retention from your original dose will be in the .5-1g range. Grab a small brush to knock the last few grounds off the walls of the doser if need be.

Chuck it in your PF, tamp and pull.

Edit: If you decide you want to get a grinder that removes most of the faff, look at on demand grinders like the Zenith 65E, which are in your price range and time the dose straight into the PF for you.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

NickdeBug said:


> I am liking Southpaw's comment about sacrificing some precision for speed in the morning, but ultimately I think that I will try and find something that has been designed for ease of use within the domestic market, but is still excellent quality. That was very much the approach with the coffee machine itself and I am delighted with that.
> 
> Any recommendations beyond the Varios? Don't mind spending up to about £350-400. (well, I do mind, but would be willing to).
> 
> ...


To be honest it sound's like you dissappeared up your own arse with the routine and mysticism over making a coffee. It can be made a long and tedious process...or it can be fast.











The grinder was a Ceado 37S, which I am NOT suggesting you get, but the same speed (plus an extra 5s for grinding) can be achieved with a Eureka Zenith 65E....which I am suggesting you consider. A decent timed grind on demand grinder (doserless), good eyes and a little technique will speed up your routine nearly 300%. you can single dose or simply run with a days worth in the hopper, especially if you could even consider using preground (don't)!!


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Many thanks for the responses.

Nipped out to B&Q at lunchtime and bought a mix of tape/brushes. I will tackle the grinder again tonight when I get home and see if I can get it sorted. I like the idea of a regular "scoop" for dosing beans. These are the little labour saving ideas that I was after.

DavecUK - thanks for suggestion. I am some way off the oozlum bird impression but I take the point. To be honest, I am far more interested in the end product than the process. I'm aiming to find a method that produces results that I like and fits with my lifestyle and probably then stick with it. Until I develop a caffeine intolerance of course! I get plenty of opportunity to play around with all sorts of expensive chemicals and kit at work (research scientist), so probably don't need to take it home with me.

From what I understand, if I want to continue to use two different types of beans on a daily basis I will either have to buy a 2nd grinder dedicated to decaf, in which case I might look at "on demand" options for main grinder. Or, I stick with the single dose regime and accept the fact that it is not quite as elegant as other options and may take more time (but can be improved), in which case the SJ is as good as anything else.

Correct?

It is bizarre that it is the grinder that is causing me issues rather than the espresso machine (which is a doddle). I thought that it would be the other way around. If I get a 2nd "decaf" grinder it will have to be small - Dualit Burr Grinder from JL any good? Used to have the EL60 with my Gaggia Classic.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

A hoover (disclaimer: coffee grounds make a hoover smell) to the throat and then the exit chute of the SJ will clean it enough to run a new bean through it, the process is most certainly not faff free, and wont be with any option other than a second grinder.

Cheap grinders will make your espresso decaf experience naff... do you like Aeropress/French Press? Maybe buy a cheaper grinder more capable of coarse grinds but in the evening/decaff time have a long black aeropress brew?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Why would you want coffee in your hoover rather than in your mug?


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Anyone ever tried air dusters to aid the reduction of retention?


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Used air in a can a lot for photography. The pressure is somewhere around 500kPa so there is a risk that you will end up wearing the content of the grinder.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Plus one for that but a video of it would be very entertaining.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Okay...I played around with the grinder last night and significantly improved the efficiency. Added sweeper (electrical tape) and that seems to work - with a satisfying sweeping noise.

Didn't have a funnel to hand, but I did have a pack of chromed pipe collars which seemed to fit. Needs a little sweep out but seems fairly effective. A 1/4 cup measure seems to be about right as a scoop (+/- 1g). Overall, probably managed to reduce time taken for morning coffee by half.

Still think that I might keep my eye open for a Vario. Looks a lot less fuss. The recommended Zenith 65E looks nice but you are playing a bit hard and fast with my budget. £540 is a long way from £350-400! It also appears to be even BIGGER than the Mazzer.

Thanks for all your help.

Photo of changes:

View attachment 11541


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

It looks like you have removed the upper veins... does this not mean that more coffee gets caught on the metal plate over the exit chute of the doser?


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

yes, it does but I am sweeping the chute anyway, so it takes an extra couple of seconds to brush off the metal plate.

To be honest, I have already removed the plate as it was only stopping the coffee coming through in the first couple of seconds when it really jets out. As I have a receptacle (pf or otherwise) in place it is caught by this anyway. Schnozola stops it going everywhere.

Not perfect, but then it looks like adapting a commercial machine designed for a high throughput to something that works in a domestic setting is always going to be a bit of a bodge job. Hence thinking the Vario is my longer term solution - designed specifically for home usage. Providing it produces the right grind I really have no need (or desire) for some big beast of a machine. I will leave that to the professionals who might actually notice the difference, cos I doubt that I would.


----------

